# Will this work, and is it in bad taste?



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm planning on putting candybars with fake razor blades in them, somewhere where people will see them. I don't know how to do it to get a decent scare out of it, I don't want to be just sticking them in people's faces because I don't want to get arrested.....it's a pretty creepy idea if you think about it, but....I'm not sure how to make it work right. Does anyone here have any ideas about this? And is it a bad idea to do this?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

ProjectFEAR said:


> I'm planning on putting candybars with fake razor blades in them, somewhere where people will see them. I don't know how to do it to get a decent scare out of it, I don't want to be just sticking them in people's faces because I don't want to get arrested.....it's a pretty creepy idea if you think about it, but....I'm not sure how to make it work right. Does anyone here have any ideas about this? And is it a bad idea to do this?


most likely your going to get you arrested, glad you asked here first before you did it. you could have had people calling the police and suing you a great deal of money. I would not recommend doing this at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bad idea and I think most parents would consider it to be in poor taste. About the only way this might work would be if it were staged as part of a scene in a haunt showing urban legends associated with Halloween.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with RoxyB. Not only would it probably get you in trouble, but it would help add ammunition to many paranoid parents and those that dislike the most fabulous holiday, IMO...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bad idea IMO. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Definitely not a good idea. I agree with Roxy; it might work if staged properly. Still, you just know that some uptight parent will flip out, make a huge scene and call the cops.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

fuel for the fire


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Generally, we want people to embrace Halloween, not be afraid of it, and even fake blades will scare people, and all it will take will be one person getting something caught in their throat before they are at your door with the police and a lawsuit that will have numbers that closely resemble a phone number, with lots of zeros behind them.
Don't even joke about blades, poison, or anything of that nature, there's way too many idiots out there already who want to do away with Halloween, don't give them any excuses or ammo.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well just in case all the rest of these wonderful folks didn't convince you. I can says this is just wrong in every way. At the very least of what could happen to you. You might get stomped on by a mob of angry people before they ever knew they were fake. Being a parent I can tell you if I thought somebody put a razor blade in my kids candy, there would be know questions asked. It will be dark maybe even fog. So good chance they wouldn't know they are fake. Buy one of those spirit spiders, sit back and laugh. In the long run it will not only save you a ton of money, but that is entertainment.


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone think he/she can get by with fake broken glass made from sugar candy - as presented by master criminal Martha Stewart?http://www.marthastewart.com/856109/broken-glass-cupcakes


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Serving those cupcakes at an adult Halloween party (which is probably what Martha had in mind) would likely fly


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

My wife did cupcakes like these for a party years ago. She even painted the edges of the sugar (glass) with food coloring to look like blood from who ever shoved the glass in. This was an adult party and the sugar was so thick and hard nobody actually tried to eat the glass.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I did the bloodied sugar glass cupcakes at my adult bash and they were a big hit. As for the fake razor in candy for a TOT display I am also jumping on the the "bad idea train!" Sorry


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

As a deputy sheriff I would say...DO NOT DO THIS!


----------



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you much for your responses, you've probably saved me a good bit of heartache and money....thanks for the help! I kinda figured it would be difficult to make it work it's mainly because something that small isn't really an attention grabber.....I got in trouble a few years ago, because I had an animated prop I made myself, involving someone hanging by christmas lights....
I digress, and I thank you all for your helpful hints. On a side note, I have noticed that RoxyBlue has commented on almost all (if not every) thread I've started. You are a very helpful person, and you deserve an award! 
not that the rest of you aren't helpful......


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Good for a party, not stranger kids.

overall i guess i'm dense... if they were painfully obvious fake razors then parents would throw them out because the candy was tampered with. what would be the grounds for arrest? sculpt fake blades to wrap around the packaging though it would be a ton of work


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Seems like it would be better just to eat the candy without the extras : )


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

ProjectFEAR said:


> I'm planning on putting candybars with fake razor blades in them, somewhere where people will see them. I don't know how to do it to get a decent scare out of it, I don't want to be just sticking them in people's faces because I don't want to get arrested.....it's a pretty creepy idea if you think about it, but....I'm not sure how to make it work right. Does anyone here have any ideas about this? And is it a bad idea to do this?


Bad idea, it hits too close to home I think. I think you'd get paid back with a Trick in a pretty painful way.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Evil Andrew said:


> Seems like it would be better just to eat the candy without the extras : )


that's hilarious, did you just make that for this specific reason?


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I think I too am going to go with the group. It is a bad idea, with the way things are today. All though I dont see it being good anytime.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ProjectFEAR said:


> I digress, and I thank you all for your helpful hints. On a side note, I have noticed that RoxyBlue has commented on almost all (if not every) thread I've started. You are a very helpful person, and you deserve an award!
> not that the rest of you aren't helpful......


I'm just chatty that way And yes, there are tons of helpful people here who will do their best to give good advice and keep fellow haunters out of trouble:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad you decided against this idea. I think it would just lead to trouble.


----------



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

Lord Homicide said:


> that's hilarious, did you just make that for this specific reason?


Hey, there's an idea, I could hand out candies with safety razors taped to them, as a joke. But I'm sure someone would still find a way to say I was trying to hurt someone.......nah, I won't do it. But that is pretty funny........


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well I'm a little late but I'm with the rest of everybody else. Anyway the parents would probably throw away all the candy not knowing they were fake.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Now I want to hear about the Christmas light story! That sounds like something I would want to do. Almost everyone in my town is "Christmas Joe" and I would love to rib them a little!!!


----------



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

DynomiteDaniel said:


> Now I want to hear about the Christmas light story! That sounds like something I would want to do. Almost everyone in my town is "Christmas Joe" and I would love to rib them a little!!!


aight......some people who were professed Christian "God-warrior" types (look up God Warrior on YouTube, it's probably the funniest religious freak I've seen this side of the Eat Da Poo Poo guy) They came to our house on Halloween night one year and started blocking the street in a protest worthy of Fred Phelps, because they thought I'd stolen someone's baby Jesus from their yard nativity scene the Christmas before (since I'm "Goth" to a lot of people, I guess they just pick on me because I'm a "dark-sided" person, if you know what I mean :0 anyway it was my friend's idea to actually do something to get them riled up instead of not doing something and then being blamed for it (I also wanted to see their reactions to it). So I bought a bunch of strings of christmas lights at a garage sale in my area, and used them with the few strings my mom had given me a while back as a birthday gift, to use in a halloween display. I built the armature out of a few pieces of metal and a hydraulic cylinder, and stuck it in a shirt I'd filled with some fluff, and sewed it shut and then attached it to a severed lower torso I got from Creepycollection. So it was a pretty simple build......after that I just stuck it up with a few other evil elves and santas and snowmen I made, and it was all fun until they showed up and started picketing us again. So I came out, gave my usual talk about how they weren't following their Bible because they were judging me, etc. and one of them called the cops and made a false report of assault against me. She ended up getting in some deep trouble, and that's the only part I felt kinda bad about. But after I found out about it I came back outside and tried to tell the cops I didn't want to press any charges, and a whole group of Christian youth from a nearby church started egging my display, in front of the cops. Apparently the woman who made the false report was this kid's mom, and he actually had been attacked; he just thought I was the one who had done it, when it was some other guy in the crowd who accidentally hit him with his sign. STOOPID KIDS!!! so now the whole NWA, the unofficial HOA headed up by the mom who made the false report, and pretty much everyone in the neighborhood blames me for The 2011 Halloween Disaster. It's kinda funny, because at the demonstration the mom was going all "God Warrior" so she was also arrested for disorderly conduct, along with her son and five of his friends. And for some reason the cops blame me for the whole incident, but they don't really care, although they did tell me not to cause any more disturbances.
so it was kinda funny.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

WOW!! Sounds like you live in a neat little area lol..


----------

